# BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie



## Kusanar (12. Mai 2011)

*BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*

Laut einer von IDC und IPSOS im Auftrag der Business Software Alliance verfassten Studie ist der Wert von illegal verwendeter Software um 14% gestiegen. Die Piraterie sei zwar insgesamt ein wenig zurückgegangen, jedoch ist der Wert der "klaukopierten" Software auf 59 Milliarden US $ angewachsen. Mehr als die Hälfte des Schadens entstand laut BSA in den sogenannten Schwellenländern.

Nicht ganz konform gehen allerdings die einzelnen Statements in der BSA-Meldung. Wo einerseits von "Obwohl der weltweite Anteil unlizenzierter an der Gesamtmenge der  installierten Software um einen Prozentpunkt auf 42 Prozent sank..." gesprochen wird, wird andererseits Georg Herrnleben, Senior Director EMEA bei der BSA, wie folgt zitiert:

"Diese Ergebnisse geben Grund zur Sorge. Im wirtschaftlich erfolgreichen  Jahr 2010 hat die illegale Verwendung von Software fast ebenso stark  zugenommen wie der legale Softwaremarkt gewachsen ist, was zu einem  Rekordvolumen an Raubkopien geführt hat."

Generell kann man die Hintergründe dieser Studie bzw. die Methoden der statistischen Erfassung in Zweifel ziehen. So wird die Anzahl für "klaukopierte" Software wie folgt errechnet:



> 1. Determine how much PC software was deployed during the year.
> 2. Determine how much was paid for or otherwise legally acquired during the year.
> 3. Subtract one from the other to get the amount of unlicensed software.


Wie man damit an eine Anzahl von Unlizenzierter Software kommen mag, darf sich jeder selber überlegen...

Die höchste Quote an unlizenzierter Software hat übrigens Georgien mit 93%, Deutschland liegt mit 27% im oberen Mittel.


Die komplette Studie gibt es unter BSA Piracy Study nachzulesen.
Die Pressemitteilung findet sich unter Business Software Alliance - Emerging Markets Drive Software Piracy to a Record $59 Billion in 2010, BSA Reports.


----------



## Clawhammer (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*

Ist nicht die ganze Welt "klaukopiert"?

Das der Schaden erheblich dabei ist, ist jedem klar aber ich denke die Zahlen werden höher oder niedriger sein.

Weil es ist nicht möglich jeden eizelnen zuerfassen.

Gut so oft wie man hier im Forum liest "_ich bearbeite mit Photoshop"_ 1000€ Software kann sich nicht jeder leisten (ich will keinem was unterstellen!).

Zählt man sogenannt Trial Resetter auch zum klaukopieren?


----------



## Kusanar (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> Zählt man sogenannt Trial Resetter auch zum klaukopieren?


 
Denke mal ja. Was eben nicht in die Studie einfließt, sind Personen, die ihre (teilweise) Uraltsoftware auch auf den neuesten Rechnern nutzen oder der Handel mit Gebrauchtsoftware (sei es für Geld oder auch einfach mal vom Sohnemann überlassen bekommen, weils ja eh alles kann was man braucht).

Ich für meinen Teil hab noch eine Adobe CS2 laufen, die ürsprünglich als Testversion in der Firma gelaufen ist, aber unbegrenzt läuft. Da die nur so nebenbei läuft und keinerlei wirtschaftlichen Umsatz bringt > also legal.


----------



## Clawhammer (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*

hatte mir auch mal CS4 als  30 Tage Trial gezogen, musste sagen für mich das nichts...4GB Platzverbrauch...resourcenfresser und das was ich mit bildern mache..das kann man auch mit Freesoftware machen


----------



## KILLTHIS (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*

59 Milliarden - das ist enorm. Und da soll man sich noch wundern, dass so viele Spieleschmieden kaputt gehen oder die Spiele nicht mehr die Qualität haben - erinnert mich an einen Arbeitskollegen: "Ich seh' nicht ein 40 Euro für ein Spiel hinzulegen, was ich nach einmal durchspielen in die Ecke stelle." - ich finde es schon dreist, genauso könnte ich auch sagen: "Ich habe keine lust 400 Euro für ein Laptop zu zahlen, dass ich sporadisch nutze." - das Gegenüber hat nun mal eine Leistung erbracht und muss dementsprechend auch entlohnt werden. Wenn das Spiel nicht gefällt, dann ist das ärgerlich, aber man muss dennoch zahlen, um es zu spielen. Ich kaufe meine Spiele auch, auch wenn ich manchmal das Gefühl habe, Geld verpulvert zu haben. Aber das gehört nun mal dazu - man kann sich auch vorher im Internet belesen, Möglichkeiten gibt es ja zu genüge. Diese Asozialität will ich nicht unterstützen.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*

Danke für den Artikel.
Ich denke es ist normal das der illegale Markt so wächst wie der legale. Das ist wohl ein Übel das man nur schwer abstellen kann.

Ich kaufe meine Spiele immer. In letzter Zeit zwar weniger, aber das liegt meist daran das mich die Qualität (Information aus Testbericht) nicht angesprochen hat.


----------



## doghma (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*



KILLTHIS schrieb:


> ... - erinnert mich an einen Arbeitskollegen: "Ich seh' nicht ein 40 Euro für ein Spiel hinzulegen, was ich nach einmal durchspielen in die Ecke stelle." - ich finde es schon dreist, genauso könnte ich auch sagen: "Ich habe keine lust 400 Euro für ein Laptop zu zahlen, dass ich sporadisch nutze." - das Gegenüber hat nun mal eine Leistung erbracht und muss dementsprechend auch entlohnt werden.


 
Äpfel und Birnen!

Edith: Zitat heise.de [Quelle] "IDC ermittelt, wie viele Computer in einem Land verkauft wurden und  rechnet dann den geschätzten Wert an potenziell nötiger Software hoch.  Der Verband vertritt Unternehmen wie Microsoft, Adobe, Hewlett-Packard,  Symantec, Intel und Apple."

Ich glaube das kann man so ohne weitere Kommentare stehen lassen


----------



## kuroi_saikoro (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*

Wer die Spiele spielt sollte auch dafür zahlen.


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*

bringt demos raus, dann kann ich die zocken


----------



## Leandros (12. Mai 2011)

Raubkopieren ist so ein scheiß.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*

Lieber vorbeugen statt dumm jammern.
Komischerweise funktioniert bei Steam, WindowsLive, EA Online, die Kopierschütze wunderbar.
Wenn die nicht fähig sind ihre Programme richtig zu schützen sind die selber Schuld, damit muss man rechnen. Kriminalität gibts überall.
Ich zahle auch Steuern für meine Sicherheit (Polizei) Aber ich veröffentliche auch nicht jedes Jahr den Betrag den ich dafür ausgeben muss.

Ich kaufe meine Programme/Spiele und verlange gleiche Qualität auch wenn die Firma durch Raubkopien Verlust mach, das ist nicht mein Problem und nicht meine Sache. Wenn die Programme/Spiele schlechter werden, kauf ich sie einfach nicht mehr.

Die Kriminalität kann man nicht wegknipsen, VORBEUGEN heisst die devise, wenn die das nicht können, tja Pech gehabt, so läufts nunmal auf der Welt, auch im Internet.


----------



## Rizzard (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*



KILLTHIS schrieb:


> 59 Milliarden - das ist enorm. Und da soll man sich noch wundern, dass so viele Spieleschmieden kaputt gehen oder die Spiele nicht mehr die Qualität haben - erinnert mich an einen Arbeitskollegen: "Ich seh' nicht ein 40 Euro für ein Spiel hinzulegen, was ich nach einmal durchspielen in die Ecke stelle." - ich finde es schon dreist, genauso könnte ich auch sagen: "Ich habe keine lust 400 Euro für ein Laptop zu zahlen, dass ich sporadisch nutze."


 
Es gibt ja noch viel krassere Beispiele, wo oft behauptet wird "ich zahle für ein Spiel nicht mehr als 20€". Oder am besten nur von der Pyramide. Fraglich nur, ob jedes mal wirklich gewartet wird, bis das Spiel auf der Pyramide landet.


----------



## ck.Marvin (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*

da kann man doch gleich sony mit seiner playstation 3 erwähnen. bringen eine playsi raus mit der man wirbt alles machen zu können und schlussendlich werden die beworbenen funktionen per zwangsupdate einfach gesperrt und eine wiederfreischaltung für rechtswidrig erklärt. ich selber habe zwar keine playsi aber dennoch ist das nur ein beispiel für einigen firmen die erst werben und anschließend das beworbene nicht einhalten bzw. zensieren.

ich bin auch der meinung das jede dienstleistung entsprechend belohnt werden soll. für gute sachen ist man mehr bereit geld auszugeben.


----------



## Kusanar (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*



kuroi_saikoro schrieb:


> Wer die Spiele spielt sollte auch dafür zahlen.



Es geht hier in erster Linie um Bürosoftware sowie Betriebssysteme, aber das selbe gilt auch für Spiele. Natürlich ist nichts gegen deine Einstellung zu sagen. Wer ein Produkt nutzen möchte sollte selbstverständlich auch seinen Obulus dafür entrichten.

Ich habe in meinem Beitrag auch in keinster Weise die Piraterie verunglimpft, jedoch erscheinen mir die ermittelten Werte etwas unseriös und ein wenig zu hoch gegriffen. Das hier ein gewisser Schaden an der Wirtschaft entsteht, steht ausser Frage. Verallgemeinern und "Milchmädchenrechnungen" nützen jedoch ebenso wenig.

Noch dazu gibts es mittlerweile so viel Freeware bzw. Opensource, selbst im Spielesektor ist diese Entwicklung zu bemerken. Warum also überhaupt noch kopieren wenn ich doch ein "Original" gratis haben kann. Da sehe ich durchaus Einsparpotential 

PS: Wer Freeware oder Opensource nutzt: Bitte denkt daran dass auch hinter dieser Software Menschen stehen, die oft viel Zeit in die Entwicklung der Programme stecken. Auch die haben ihre gerechte Entlohnung verdient, also spendet auch mal was wenn euch eine Software gefällt


----------



## Bennz (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*

oder das OS, oder die Free (Pro) Antiviren software, Photoshop kamm ja scho, franzt euch mal nicht nur auf spiele, die machen einen kleine teil von allem aus.

is j auch nen unterschied. sag ma mal 125000 saugen ein spiel a 40€, und dann noch das andere ding 125000 saugen die Grandma Viedeo software a 9000€.

ist zwar alles ned schön, aber regeln sind hallt da um gebrochen zu werden.


----------



## Leandros (12. Mai 2011)

Man muss doch auch nicht 50€ für ein Spiel zahlen. Ich zahl höchstens 35€ für ein neues Spiel. Stichwort: Ausland!

Außerdem gibt es keinen kopierschutz der sicher ist. Steam, EA Online oder Ubisofts toller Schutz sind alle gehackt worden.


----------



## Bennz (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*



Leandros schrieb:


> Raubkopieren ist so ein scheiß.


 
jap (zu viel arbeit) mit ner knarre in den laden, den verkäufer dazu zwingen eine kopie zu machen, dir zu geben und dann zu gehen. Gröbster Stuhl Ever


----------



## Leandros (12. Mai 2011)

bennz schrieb:
			
		

> jap (zu viel arbeit) mit ner knarre in den laden, den verkäufer dazu zwingen eine kopie zu machen, dir zu geben und dann zu gehen. Gröbster stuhl ever



what?!


----------



## DaStash (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*



Leandros schrieb:


> what?!


Ach da meint mal wieder jemand auf die Begrifflichkeit"Raub"kopie herumreiten zu müssen obwohl er genau weiß um was es geht und ohne ansonsten auch nur den Hauch von Topic und Inhalt zum Thema beizutragen. Die zieht man irgendwie mit solchen Themen immer an, wie die Motten das Licht. 

Topic:
Ich denke auch das in den Schwellenländern das Problem sehr sehr drastisch ist. Ich war kürzlich erst in Thailand und die kopieren da einfach alles.

MfG


----------



## Kusanar (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*

Ich glaub Bennz meint damit, dass es so etwas wie die "Raubkopie" nicht gibt. Ein Raub bedeutet immer, dass etwas von einer Stelle genommen wird und dort nicht mehr vorzufinden ist. In dem Fall ist es ja schlicht eine unerlaubte Kopie / Benutzung von etwas. Aber das jetzt breitzutreten, warum und wieso und weshalb...., da sitzen wir morgen noch hier 

Edith sagt: Da*n... da war DaStash wohl schneller


----------



## Darkfleet85 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*

Ja mag ja sein, ist aber normal. Es werden draussen auch Menschen erschossen wegen 5 Euro, Kriminalität ist ein Faktor das jedes Unternehmen einberechnen muss, manche mehr als andere.

H&M macht auch jährlich mehrere Milionen Verlust durch Diebstahl, wen interessierts? Niemanden, da es jeder weiss das sich die 14 Jährigen Kiddies mal was dort holen wenn die 2 euro Taschengeld nicht reichen Na und? Das ist nunmal so. Wenn sie mehr Ladendetektive anstellen würden gäbe es weniger Diebstähle, nur ist ein Detektiv wohl teurer als ein Schmuckstück das sie für 5 Euro verkaufen, welches aber lediglich einen Wert von 5 CENT hat.

Was man nicht vergessen kann das man diesen Wert so nicht genau ernst nehmen kann. Die Software wurde zwar "gestohlen", aber vielen laden die runter zum Testen der Software und wenn sie gut ist kauft man sich das Programm. Ist aber illegal, ja und? Heutzutage wird man ja fast überall verarscht! Kein Wunder ..

Spiele wie Blackops, das neue MOH, NFS Shift 2, NFS Hot Pursuit 2 die ich mir allesamt gekauft habe (Neupreis!!!) waren eine absolute Frechheit! Man würde meinen dort arbeiten nur noch Leute im Marketing, die Spiele sind nur billig abgekatscht und eine enorme Entwicklungszeit kann so ein krüppelspiel nicht haben. Das ist eine absolute Abzocke! Wie kann ein Spiel mit der gleichen Engine vom Vorgänger etc. gleich viel kosten wie z.B das kommende BF3 kosten wird? Wenn sie den Anstand hätten eine Demo rauszugeben hätte ich mir kein einziges dieser genannten Spiele gekauft! Interessierts jemanden? Nein..

Das ist nur ein kleiner Mehrgewinn der für die Entwickler ausbleibt mehr nicht. Die machen immer noch genug Kohle mit ihren Dubiosen Programmen die nur 1/50 so viel kosten dürften um den Entwicklungswert + Gewinn einzunehmen bei 1/4 der Verkaufszahlen.

Bei EA oder anderen Firmen sitzen genau die gleichen Geldgeilen Säcke wie bei der KPT Krankenkasse wo sich ein Manager 50 Millionen Franken abgezweigt hat und ich darf jetzt höhere Prämien zahlen.

Wie gesagt, schützen müssen die sich selbst, wenn ich einen Laden habe, kann ich den auch nicht über Nacht offen lassen und die Geldscheine aufm Boden stapeln. Ich bin mir sicher das jeder dieser "Geschädigten" immer noch mehr als genug Geld mit seinen Programmen eingenommen hat. Im Gegenzug zu einem normalen Bürger der sich viele Programme kauft die einfach nicht den Wert haben, was sie gekostet haben.

Spiele wie BF3 wurden schon jetzt in Rekordzahlen vorbestellt, warum? Weils das Geld wert ist. Vielleicht gibts immer noch ein paar Dummies die versuchen es illegal zu beschaffen, ist aber ja wohl klar in einem fast unbegrenzten Netzwerk wo sich natürlich auch dumme/kriminelle Menschen bewegen.

Zum OS, Bill Gates hat mal gesagt das er lieber hat wenn einer eine Raubkopie von Windows braucht statt ein MAC OS.. von dem her muss er sich nicht Wundern wenn man ihn wortwörtlich ernst nimmt


----------



## BabaYaga (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Lieber vorbeugen statt dumm jammern.
> Komischerweise funktioniert bei Steam, WindowsLive, EA Online, die Kopierschütze wunderbar.
> Wenn die nicht fähig sind ihre Programme richtig zu schützen sind die selber Schuld, damit muss man rechnen. Kriminalität gibts überall.
> .



Wo funktionieren die denn?
Egal ob Steam, Ubi-Online, Win-Live. 
Die Games sind alle vor, am oder kurz nach Releasetag im Netz komplett funktionsfähig verfügbar.
Mittlerweile findet die Sachen auch jedes Kleinkind über Google - traurigerweise.
Stoppen kann man diese Releasegroups ohnehin nicht, die Leute müssten einfach mal umdenken.
Egal wie schlecht oder gut ein Spiel ist, wenn ich nicht dafür bezahle kann ich mir auch nicht einfach das Recht rausnehmen es zu spielen. (Abgesehen von einer Demo)

Mir gefallen ja die Spieler am besten die jedes Blockbustergame sofort ziehen, durchspielen und dann rumlästern was es nicht für MÜll sei und dass sie nie Geld dafür ausgeben würden.
Also wenn ich ein Spiel schlecht finde, spiele ich es doch gar nicht durch, da fängt es ja an...

Die wollen nur einfach nichts bezahlen.
Aber alle schön immer auf High-End-PCs zocken, da krieg ich so nen Hals...


----------



## Darkfleet85 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*



Marc81 schrieb:


> Wo funktionieren die denn?
> Egal ob Steam, Ubi-Online, Win-Live.
> Die Games sind alle vor, am oder kurz nach Releasetag im Netz komplett funktionsfähig verfügbar.
> Mittlerweile findet die Sachen auch jedes Kleinkind über Google - traurigerweise.
> ...


 

Ist nicht mein Problem wenn die nicht fähig sind Kopierschütze zu machen, oder kriege ich dafür ne Menge Geld?

Das ist ein Risiko welchem man sich bewusst sein muss als Software-Entwickler, und wenn die Firmen soooo schlecht davon kommen würden, wären sie ja wohl schon lange bankrott oder nicht?

Wieviele Menschen sitzen jetzt vor ihrer PS 3 und können nicht zocken? Millionen! So was finde ich schlimmer als wenn ein 12 Jähriger Junge GTA 2 herunterlädt


----------



## Bruce112 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*

die meiste dreck ,piratie,Hacker angriffe kommt von China ,  die regierung china hatt es beigebracht ,und jetzt sind die personen alleine unterwegs und müßen irgendwie geld verdienen .


----------



## FrittenFett (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*

Wie erwähnt, die Hersteller "schätzen", wieviel Software verkauft hätte werden müssen (anhand der PC-Veräufe?!) und wieviel dann tatsächlich verkauft wurde.

Tja, da schlägt denen die Freeware wohl ein Schnippchen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*



FrittenFett schrieb:


> Wie erwähnt, die Hersteller "schätzen", wieviel Software verkauft hätte werden müssen (anhand der PC-Veräufe?!) und wieviel dann tatsächlich verkauft wurde.
> 
> Tja, da schlägt denen die Freeware wohl ein Schnippchen.


 

Ja das ist schon ziemlich Arrogant wie die ihre Software einschätzen, als müsste sie jeder 2te unbedingt haben 

70% der Spiele und Programme die ich für zu viel Geld gekauft habe, stellten sich hinterher als Müll heraus.

Dazu kommt noch das man die Spiele nicht innerhalb 1-2 Tagen zurückbringen kann wie man es bei jedem anderen Artikel auch kann. Selbst eine Badewanne kann man bis 5 Tage zurückbringen


----------



## FrittenFett (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*

Software darf man per Fernabsatzgesetz umtauschen?!
Ich dachte, nur, wenn sie ungeöffnet sind?!


----------



## Darkfleet85 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*

Ne eben nicht, und deshalb laden sich ja viele das Spiel zuerst runter, weil die Leute einfach keine Demos mehr rausgeben.


----------



## Danger23 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*

Ich bin zwar auch nicht fürs Raubkopieren aber ich gebe zu das ich auch schon mal einen Kecks auf ein original Spiel getan hab weil es damit besser läuft. Das sollte eigentlich den Spieleherstellern zu denken geben. Und die Zahl der Raubkopierer würde wahrscheinlich auch sinken wenn die Qualität passen würde. Aber keiner will ein Vermögen für ein Spiel zahlen, dass dann nicht vollständig ist und nicht ordentlich läuft. Man bekommt dann jede Menge DLC´s fürs Geld aber Spiele gut spielbar zu bekommen schafft man nicht. Bestes Beispiel RUSE ein geniales Spiel aber Online überhaupt nicht spielbar da es ständig zu Disconnect kommt. Aber ein DLC zum kaufen gibts.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ne eben nicht, und deshalb laden sich ja viele das Spiel zuerst runter, weil die Leute einfach keine Demos mehr rausgeben.


 Soll das jetzt ein Wink zu dem urbanen Mythos sein, dass man sich die Spiele ja nur saugt "um sie mal testen zu können, und dann zu überlegen ob man das Spiel wirklich kaufen will"?! 

Es gibt 2 Sorten von Spielern die ich kenne: Diejenigen, die die Spiele kaufen die sie interessieren, und die Leecher, die nie auch nur für irgendwas zahlen, sei es Musik, Filme oder Spiele, und aus Prinzip alles saugen (und natürlich 'n Rapidshare-Abo haben xD) ... wobei ich letztere Gruppe nicht als Gamer bezeichnen würde, echten Enthusiasten ist ihr Hobby was wert! Der erwähnte Mittelweg ist mir bisher ernsthaft nur einmal untergekommen, dass man sich ein Spiel mangels Demo saugt um es auszuprobieren ist eine nicht haltbare Behauptung, sry .... wer es gesaugt hat zockt es auch so durch .... oder ich kenne einfach mal wieder nur die falschen Leute.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Soll das jetzt ein Wink zu dem urbanen Mythos sein, dass man sich die Spiele ja nur saugt "um sie mal testen zu können, und dann zu überlegen ob man das Spiel wirklich kaufen will"?!
> 
> Es gibt 2 Sorten von Spielern die ich kenne: Diejenigen, die die Spiele kaufen die sie interessieren, und die Leecher, die nie auch nur für irgendwas zahlen, sei es Musik, Filme oder Spiele, und aus Prinzip alles saugen (und natürlich 'n Rapidshare-Abo haben xD) ... wobei ich letztere Gruppe nicht als Gamer bezeichnen würde, echten Enthusiasten ist ihr Hobby was wert! Der erwähnte Mittelweg ist mir bisher ernsthaft nur einmal untergekommen, dass man sich ein Spiel mangels Demo saugt um es auszuprobieren ist eine nicht haltbare Behauptung, sry .... wer es gesaugt hat zockt es auch so durch .... oder ich kenne einfach mal wieder nur die falschen Leute.


 
Ich kauf mir meine Spiele auch, aber wenn ich zuvor ne Demo gehabt hätte, wäre mir viel Geld erspart geblieben. 

Es gibt beides die einen testens die anderen kaufens dann doch nicht. Aber bei den meisten Onlinegames muss man das Spiel sowieso kaufen weil man sonst keinen Account anlegen kann... von dem her..


----------



## Lexx (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*



> Rapidshare-Abo





> ich kenne einfach mal wieder nur die falschen Leute


dem schein so.. 
also zahlen sie ja dafür..


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ich kauf mir meine Spiele auch, aber wenn ich zuvor ne Demo gehabt hätte, wäre mir viel Geld erspart geblieben.


 Och, wirklich verbrannt habe ich bisher nur selten mein Geld .... schlimmstensfalls weiss man es das nächste Mal besser und überlegt es sich zweimal das nächste Spiel vom selben Studio zu kaufen.

War im Übrigen keine Unterstellung, wollte nur mit dieser Behauptung des "Antestens" im Allgemeinen aufräumen. 


Selber gehöre ich zur Kategorie "im Zweifel kaufe ich's und fall halt mal auf die Nase damit", aber das haben Leute die Spiele sammeln so an sich .... für 'nen weiteren Spieleeintrag in der eigenen Steambibliothek langts allemal, das ist doch immerhin etwas!


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*



Lexx schrieb:


> dem schein so..
> also zahlen sie ja dafür..


 Ja, aber nicht für die Spiele .... 

Lustige Kombination eigentlich, 50er DSL-Leitung + Rapidshare-Abo, und dann nachher das Saugen damit begründen "hab kein Geld, geb das lieber für Partys aus" ..... Helden 2011. 

Zum Glück (für die) ist man selber kein Denunziant ...



EDIT: Oh, Doppelpost. xD


----------



## Lexx (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*



> Ja, aber nicht für die Spiele


und was laden sie dort dann runter.. keine spiele.. ?

public access war sowieso der erste sargnagel..


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*



Lexx schrieb:


> und was laden sie dort dann runter.. keine spiele.. ?


 Naja, die Ersteller des Spiels sehen kalt keinen Cent davon ... betrachte Rapidshare so gesehen eher als 'ne erweiterte DSL-Flat.


----------



## Supeq (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*

Softwarepiraterie wird sich nie verhindern lassen, es ist immer nur eine Frage der Zeit bis ein Kopiermechanismus geknackt ist.

Die intelligenten Firmen (z.B. Blizzard, RIOT) haben das erkannt und bieten Service an, den man als "Raubkopierer" nicht bekommt. Diesen Wandel, weg von Software als Produkt (Diskette, CD, DVD...Download) hin zur Software als Dienstleistung (regelmässige Updates, guter Support, Erfüllung von Kundenwünschen) haben viele Firmen verschlafen und dafür den Preis gezahlt.

Wer nicht mit der Zeit geht, der muss mit der Zeit gehen  [zitat Bernd Stromberg]!


----------



## Lexx (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*



> die Ersteller des Spiels sehen kalt keinen Cent davon


DAS liegt aber mehr an den vertriebsmodellen.

man könnte das ja mit seiner flat ja mitbezahlen
die sowieso viel zu billig sind..


----------



## Kusanar (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*



Lexx schrieb:


> DAS liegt aber mehr an den vertriebsmodellen.
> 
> man könnte das ja mit seiner flat ja mitbezahlen
> die sowieso viel zu billig sind..


 
Interessante Ansicht, aber wohl eher ein Vorstoß in die falsche Richtung. Kommt mir vor wie Urheberrechtsabgabge auf meinen Multifunktionsdrucker, weil ja schließlich die Möglichkeit besteht, dass ich damit urheberrechtlich geschützte Werke vervielfältige... 

Ansätze wie den von Steam find ich da schon intelligenter.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*



Kusanar schrieb:


> Ansätze wie den von Steam find ich da schon intelligenter.


 Jopp, Steam ist schneller + unkomplizerter als Warez, und die Spiele werden sogar automatisch gepatched.


----------



## Supeq (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Jopp, Steam ist schneller + unkomplizerter als Warez, und die Spiele werden sogar automatisch gepatched.


 
In welcher Hinsicht "schneller"


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*



Supeq schrieb:


> In welcher Hinsicht "schneller"


 Och, Steam kann VERDAMMT schnell sein, wenn man grad den richtigen Server erwischt und nciht zu viele andere saugen .... kp wie schnell Rapidshare ist ehrlich gesagt, schlägt es denn 4MB/s ?!


----------



## Supeq (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*

Achso du meinst vom Downloadspeed her, naja kann ich nicht beurteilen da ich kein Rapidshare nutze. Aber ich glaube kaum, das das ein Grund für die Raubkopierer wäre, auf Steam umzusteigen 

Nein, wie ich oben schon erwänt habe, muss man als Entwickler heutzutage einfach auch Service bieten, und zwar soviel und so guten Service, dass Raubkopierer kein Interesse mehr daran haben, eine gecrackte Version zu benutzen (weil sie einfach um ein Vielfaches schlechter ist als das Original).


----------



## Kusanar (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*

@Supeq: Dahin wandert die ganze Software-Branche bereits, Stichwort "Cloud Computing".


----------



## Leandros (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*

Ihr könnt mir aber nicht erzählen, dass ihr noch nie ein nicht ganz legal erworbenes Spiel gespielt habt. Auf der ein oder anderen Lan Party hat halt nicht jeder das Spiel und es wird notgedrungen etwas umgangen. 
Wie gesagt, man muss nur Wissen wo man die Spiele günstig herbekommt. (Stichwort: Ausland) Desweiteren gibt es, gegen annahme vieler, auf Steam doch des öfteren eine Demo von Spielen via Steam.


----------



## Supeq (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*

Eben^^ Obwohl ich den Begriff "Cloud Computing" nicht mehr hören kann, ein viel zu schwammiger Begriff 

Dabei fällt mir ein, gibt es eigentlich auch Hardwarepiraterie? Ich mein, wenn ich meinen i7-920 auf i7-950 Niveau übertakte, dann füge ich doch Intel eigentlich auch einen Schaden zu (da ich ja eigentlich 950er Perfomance haben will aber nur für 920 bezahle). Nur so ne Idee ...


----------



## Leandros (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*



Supeq schrieb:


> Eben^^ Obwohl ich den Begriff "Cloud Computing" nicht mehr hören kann, ein viel zu schwammiger Begriff
> 
> Dabei fällt mir ein gibt es eigentlich auch Hardwarepiraterie? Ich mein, wenn ich meinen i7-920 auf i7-950 Niveau übertakte, dann füge ich doch Intel eigentlich auch einen Schaden zu (da ich ja eigentlich 950er Perfomance haben will). Nur so ne Idee ...


 
Stimmt. Noch nie drüber nachgedacht, aber Recht hast du.


----------



## DarkMo (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*



Kusanar schrieb:


> Die Piraterie sei zwar insgesamt ein wenig  zurückgegangen, jedoch ist der Wert der "klaukopierten" Software auf 59  Milliarden US $ angewachsen.


 wad heisst das also auf deutsch? es wird weniger gemopst, einzig un allein die preise werden immer schlimmer. zusammen gerechnet mit den anderen kuriositäten der "statistischen erhebung"... 



KILLTHIS schrieb:


> 59 Milliarden - das ist enorm. Und da soll man sich noch wundern, dass so viele Spieleschmieden kaputt gehen


 komischerweise machen die softwareschmieden (gerade auch die großen un am meisten betroffenen) immernoch ordentliche umsätze. ich mein, wenn man sieht, das spiele nur noch nen halbes jahr vorher mit schönen tollen bildchen angekündigt werden müssen um schon von da an (ohne irgendwelche kritischen tests des wirklichen finalen produkts usw) kräftig zu kassieren... irgendwie muss die kundschaft mal wieder auf nen ordentliches maß der dinge zurück kommen. die die konsumieren, als gäbs kein morgen mehr, müssen endlich mal anfangen das ganze etwas kritischer zu betrachten... dann steigt nämlich auch wieder langfristig die qualität (am geld liegt das sicher nich, das durch die raubkopierer fehlt). die leidet nämlich einzig un allein deswegen, weil jeder jeden mist ohne nachzudenken konsumiert. selbst wenns mist is, liest man dann auch hier oft mals sowas wie "naja scheiss drauf, die 50 ocken machen nu au nix aus...". da fehlen mir die worte.

und die raubkopierer müssen sich ihrer wirtschaftlichen verantwortung natürlich auch bewuster werden, aber den meisten der leutchens wird das irgendwo am pops vorbei gehn. aber wer weis, wenn die kundschaft den schund, der ihr zum fraß vorgesetzt wird vllt langsam mal wieder kritisch begutachtet und schlechte software schichtweg nich kauft, dann hat das sicherlich drastischere finanzielle folgen wie die raubkopiererei. weil an den meisten raubkopien machen sie eh keinen verlust. klar is der besitz nich rechtens, aber nen tatsächlichen geldverlust daran fest zu machen? ich weis nich ^^ die wenigsten der kopierer würden sich das ding trotzdem ned kaufen, wenn sie keine kopie hätten. den meisten wird einfach die qually zu schlecht sein, um die kohle dafür zu blechen, oder anderen fehlen testmöglichkeiten wie ne simple demo. und wer einmal ne "vollzeitdemo" hat, wird schnell vom eigentlichen vorsatz, das doch zu kaufen, wenn die testerei erfolgreich is, auch abblaßen - das wäre dann die hauptklientel, die geldverluste verursacht. und der schuh is halt leider hausgemacht...


----------



## DaStash (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*



Supeq schrieb:


> Eben^^ Obwohl ich den Begriff "Cloud Computing" nicht mehr hören kann, ein viel zu schwammiger Begriff
> 
> Dabei fällt mir ein, gibt es eigentlich auch Hardwarepiraterie? Ich mein, wenn ich meinen i7-920 auf i7-950 Niveau übertakte, dann füge ich doch Intel eigentlich auch einen Schaden zu (da ich ja eigentlich 950er Perfomance haben will aber nur für 920 bezahle). Nur so ne Idee ...


 
Nicht Vergleichbar da dir das in den Produkt AGB´s im Gegensatz zur Software nicht explizit verboten wird, erst Recht dann nicht wenn du einen OC CPU kaufst. 

MfG


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*



Leandros schrieb:


> Ihr könnt mir aber nicht erzählen, dass ihr noch nie ein nicht ganz legal erworbenes Spiel gespielt habt. Auf der ein oder anderen Lan Party hat halt nicht jeder das Spiel und es wird notgedrungen etwas umgangen.


 Wer sagt er hat noch nie "unbezahltes" Material auf seiner Platte gehabt der lügt, ich weiss .... bei mir ist der Nachweis des überwiegend legalen Spielekonsums aber sogar in der Signatur zu finden. 

Was Musik/Filme betrifft .... mh, ich könnt ja mal meine monatliche Kreditkartenabrechnung fotografieren, und dabei die iTunes-Käufe hervorheben. 




Supeq schrieb:


> Eben^^ Obwohl ich den Begriff "Cloud Computing" nicht mehr hören kann, ein viel zu schwammiger Begriff
> 
> Dabei  fällt mir ein, gibt es eigentlich auch Hardwarepiraterie? Ich mein,  wenn ich meinen i7-920 auf i7-950 Niveau übertakte, dann füge ich doch  Intel eigentlich auch einen Schaden zu (da ich ja eigentlich 950er  Perfomance haben will aber nur für 920 bezahle). Nur so ne Idee  ...


 Intel nimmt OC inzwischen billigend in Kauf (wobei die  sich trotzdem noch auf das Erlöschen der Garantie berufen in dem Fall,  die Lausbuben ), ansonsten erklär mir mal die "K"-Modelle der  SB-Generation, bzw. die Extreme Editions, mit freiem Multi. Ist ja auch  super Marketing, wie weit OC'ler ihre Chips so treiben .... ^^


----------



## Danger23 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*

Gut Lan Partys nehm ich sowieso aus. Einer hat ja da meistens das Spiel original, vielleicht auch zwei. Aber nur für eine Lan Party ein Spiel zu kaufen wäre doch etwas übertrieben. Und natürlich hat jeder mal was nicht legales auf der Festplatte. Und sei es nur ein mp3 file.


----------



## Kusanar (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*

Wenn ich mal an illegales Zeugs gekommen bin, dann meistens über Kumpels. Ich selber hab tatsächlich noch NIE eine "Raubmordklaukopie" aus dem Netz geladen. Gut, zu C64er-Zeiten hab ich Disketten kopiert wie blöde... aber das waren auch noch andere Zeiten 

Ich vertrete ausserdem die Meinung, dass ab einem bestimmten Alter eines Spiels für mich persönlich der Kopierschutz erlischt. Dune II würde ich heute nicht mehr legal kaufen (wenn man es denn noch irgendwo bekommt?), da hätte ich keine Skrupel damit das runterzuladen. Ist ja mittlerweile doch schon 20 Jahre alt. Aber auch das wär nicht zwingend, gibt sogar ein Remake: http://drackbolt.blogspot.com/

Edith sagt:
Was jetzt nicht heißen soll, dass ich schamlos alles zusammenklau was älter als 20 Jahre ist ... nur so nebenbei erwähnt


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*

Was ich öfters zu hören bekomme ist das man sich ein speiel ja nur illegal runtergeladen hatt da man nicht einsieht das es keinen Multiplayer hat.Diese Ausrede finde ich lächerlich da man die Produkte von Firmen auch würdigen (in Form von Cash) sollte.ich kann zwar nicht sagen dass ich noch nie illegale Spiele gespeilt habe,zumindest habe ich mir noch nie ein Spiel illegal runtergeladen.Da kenn ich andere die nur 2 legale Spiele besitzen und den Rest cracken.Ich wäre durchaus auch bereit mehr für eine Spiel zu bezahlen wenn der Kopierschutz nicht immer rumnerven würde und wenn das Speiel nicht ein Konsolenbasiertes Spiel wäre.Ist ja ganz klar warum keine richtigen Pc games rauskommen wenn keiner adfür bezahlt lohnt sich das auch nicht.Die einzigsten Spiele die man illegal runterlädt sind die indizierten wie zum Beispiel Dead Rising 2 oder etc..Egentlich kaufe ich mir aber die Spiele,da ich ja auch meistens online zocken will.


----------



## Star_KillA (12. Mai 2011)

Die haben doch selber schuld , ein gecracktes Spiel läuft besser oder überhaupt im Gegensatz zur kaufversion.


----------



## riedochs (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*

Die 59Mrd sind eine Milchmädchenrechnung. Mal ganz ehrlich: Wie viele die Photoshop oder ähnlichen illegal nutzen können sich das wirklich kaufen? Dann ist das ganze auch nur eine Schätzung anhand der verkauften PCs. Viele setzten auch Opensource oder kostenlose Software ein, die sind da aber mit eingerechnet. Die Zahl muss ja möglichst hoch sein damit man wieder nach Maßnahmen gegen die bösen Raubkopierer schreien kann.


----------



## Skysnake (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*

Ja, ist schon SEHR hanebüchen. OpenSource Software immer qualitativ hochwertiger, und ein Linux kann inzwischen auch eigentlich jeder DAU benutzen. Da gehört kaum noch mehr Wissen als bei Windows dazu.

Die Firmen sollte das schon mal begreifen, das ihr Software gar nicht sooo begehrt ist, da es auch legale Alternativen gibt. Der Ansatz über die verkauften PCs ist also total fürn ARSCH.

Dazu kommt halt noch, das bei Software wie PS etc etc. Die meisten Leute sich das NIE und NIMMER legal kaufen könnten/würden. Der Firma entsteht damit so eigentlich kein finanzieller Schaden. Grad Adobe ist daher auch gar nicht sooo sehr dahinter her im privaten Bereich. Klar wenn Firma XY das nutzt um damit Geld zu verdienen, dann gehören die in den Bau. Wenn aber Hans Müller 2 mal im Jahr 10 Urlaubsphotos aufhübscht, dann hat auch Adobe nicht so ein großes Interesse daran den ans Bein zu pissen.

Denn da kommt wieder etwas zum Tragen, was hier einer schon über Bill Gates gesagt hatte. Nämlich das diesem ein Gecracktes Win lieber als ein legales Mac OS ist.

Das ist auch absolut verständlich. Geld bekommt er von dem Kunden eh nicht. Die Konkurrenz aber schon! Man verliert also doppelt. Zudem muss man sagen, das MS auch so viel Geld verdient, weil eben jeder DAU windows kennt und nutzen kann. Wenn in ner Firma ein neuer PC angeschafft wird, was ist dann meist drauf? 

Richtig Windows, und warum?

Richtig, weil die Leute windows kennen und man dann keine Schulung braucht, um das neue OS an die DAUs zu bringen, oder aber weniger.

Die Raubkopien im privaten Bereich sind daher für MS mehr oder weniger auch eine Investition in die Zukunft, denn wenn es später in der Firma etc. drum geht, was angeschafft wird, wird ein win-Raubkopierer, der das immer genutzt hat, sich für win entscheiden.

Genau so ist es auch mit Adobe, Autodesk etc etc. (Ok Adobe etwas ausgenommen, aber viele andere Hersteller von extrem teurer Spezialsoftware) Die geben dem Privatmann, Schüler/Student kostenlose Versionen, mit denen er nicht kommerziell arbeiten darf. Ist auch ok. Geld hätten Sie mit dem eh nie gemacht. Der User sammelt aber Erfahrung damit, und wird sich in Zukunft eher für diese Software entscheiden....

Das geht aber nur bei teurer Software, die auch im geschäftlichen Umfeld eingesetzt wird. Bei Spielen geht das klar nicht. Aber wenn man ganz klar unterscheiden kann, ob jemand eine Gewinnerziehlungsabsicht hat, oder nicht, dann macht es oft Sinn, die für den Privatbereich kostenlos, oder für einen symbolischen Geldbetrag verfügbar zu machen. Support muss man da ja auch nicht liefern der eh oft wichtiger ist, als die Software an sich.

Damit kann man halt Markenbindung betreiben! 

Allgemein will ich aber noch festhalten, das derjenige, der mit Raubkopien eine Gewinnerziehlungsabsicht hat, für 10 Jahre in den Bau gehört! Das ist einfach mega scheise, sich an der Leistung anderer zu bereichern. Will man dies nicht und hat schlicht kein Geld um die 1.000€ Software zu kaufen um ein paar! Sachen damit zu machen, weil es halt einfach geht, da hab ich teils schon Verständnis für, und man sieht ja auch am Verhalten der Firmen, das diese kein all zu großes Interesse daran haben, die Aktivitäten in dem Bereich zu unterdrücken.


----------



## Leandros (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Die haben doch selber schuld , ein gecracktes Spiel läuft besser oder überhaupt im Gegensatz zur kaufversion.


 
Das liegt aber meistens an den Cracks / Windows 7. Denn Win 7 kommt mit den alten Dateien nicht zurecht, die umgeher des Kopierschutzes hebeln den Teil, den Windows nicht mag aus. Musste bei so manchem alten Spiel auch auf die SpieleKopierWelt zurück greifen.


----------



## seltsam (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*

Im Thread Titel ist die Rede von Software.Manch einer mag es kaum glauben,aber Spiele sind nicht die einzige Software


----------



## Sight (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*

Ist schon schlimm das so viel Verlust gemacht wird...

... am schlimmsten finde ich es in meinem Heimatland (Ukraine), als ich letztes Jahr in einen Elektroladen gegangen bin, mit Dimensionen wie Saturn & Co. wurden da viele aktuelle Titel auf einer Double DVD verkauft, mit Amateur gemachtem Case, für umgerechnet 4€ für 8!!! AKTUELLE Spiele. NFS Collection, mit ALLEN Teilen zu dem Zeitpunkt für 5€. Oder Crysis mit Fear 1&2 für immerhin 8€.
Mir ist fast der Mund abgefallen, als ich das gesehen habe. Hatte mir dann die Crysis DVD mit Fear gekauft und Dirt 2 für 12€. Als ich die Sachen dann installieren wollte, kamen schöne gecrackte Installer zum vorschein... funktioniert haben alle aber natürlich ohne Online Mode.

Einfach nur krass, das gecrackte Spiele in einem normalem Laden zu Pizza Preisen verkauft werden... In solchen Ländern sollte man mal auf schärfere Gesetze setzen.


----------



## Skysnake (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*

Und was hätte das zur Folge?

Richtig, es würde sich kaum noch einer überhaupt ein Game leisten können. 8-12€ sind für die Leute dort teils viel Geld. Klar gibts dort auch ne Oberschicht, aber die sind halt rar gesät, und haben dann gleich wieder Geld wie Heu.

Die Hersteller sollten sich eher mal überlegen, ob es noch zeitgemäß ist Software zu solch hohen Preisen anzubieten, oder für 10-20€ eben legal, nur als Download, ohne alles, dann aber halt deutlich GRÖßERE Stückzahlen abzusetzen. Denn viele Leute würden legal kaufen, wenn Sie es sich leiten könnte, bzw. warum sollte ich mich einem Risiko aussetzen für ein Produkt das 5-10€ kostet? bei den 10-20 vielleicht einige, aber wohl die wenigsten.

Das Risiko ist es einfach nicht Wert. Man sieht doch auch was für ein Erfolg immer die Sales bei Steam sind...

PS: No9ch was zu deinem Beispiel. Die Leute die das kaufen, sind arm dran, weil Sie sich mehr wohl kaum leisten können. Die Verkäufer machen aber ohne eigene Leistung richtig Geld.... Das ist ASSI! und gehört wirklich hart bestraft


----------



## Sight (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*

Ja Snake da hast du zum Teil vollkommen Recht. Die Menschen dort haben das Geld wirklich nicht. Aber es stimmt schon, selbst ich, vor meinem Zivi habe ich selber sehr selten Games gekauft, weil sie mir einfach zu teuer sind. Selbst jetzt wo ich das Geld jetzt habe, fällt es mir immer noch schwer, für Games 50-60€ auszugeben.


----------



## Veriquitas (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*

Also bei mir auf dem Rechner existiert nichts was ich net selbst bezahlt habe denn bei allem was ich brauche Spiele,Programme etc. weiß ich von vornerein ob ich es mir leisten und gebrauchen kann.Und das natürlich dahinter harte Arbeit steckt weiß ich auch deswegen seh ich es nicht ein mir irgendwas zu saugen.


----------



## m-o-m-o (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*

Meine Vermutung bleibt die selbe: Die Software ist maßlos überteuert!

Beispiel:
Ein Studio entwickelt einen AAA Titel mit sagen wir 15 Millionen $ Entwicklungskosten. Der Titel wird dann für 50$ in den USA, 30 Pfund in UK und 50-60€ in DE verkauft. Im besten Fall braucht der Entwickler also nur etwas mehr als 300000 Kopien in den USA abzusetzen oder etwa 210000 Kopien in DE.
Alles danach ist praktisch ein Geschenk an die Entwickler, denn was Entstehen denn so für Kosten? Nur das Presswerk braucht ein bisschen Geld. Und auf Steam (was BTW noch teurer ist als echte DVD Versionen) fällt sogar das weg.
Abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass wir Deutschen im internationalen Vergleich doppelt und dreifach für unsere Unterhaltungsmedien zahlen müssen, macht der Publisher oder die Unterhaltungsindustrie einen riesigen Umsatz.
Und wieso für die Spiele zahlen, wenn
1. Die Spiele allesamt eine Woche vorher leaken
2. Kein Kopierschutz vorhanden ist (vorteilhaft bei benötigter Internetverbindung)
3.  die Vorbestellerinhalte (Siehe ProStreet: Bei Gamesload kriegst du A, bei Amazon B, aber A+B nicht und wenn du später kaufst, kriegst du es auch nicht) und DLCs alle schon drin sind, die den tatsächlichen Preis des vollständigen Spiels deutlich in die Höhe treiben? (CoD7: 60€ Hauptspiel, 30€ beide Mappacks)

Bei diesen Eigentoren brauche ich kein Mitleid mit der Unterhaltungsindustrie zu haben, die ganz nebenbei die eigentlichen Künstler miserabel bezahlt und sich das Geld in die extrabreiten Hosentaschen steckt


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*

Ansys könnte sich mal ne Scheibe davon abschneiden.Die haben alle möglichen Programme um Simulationen durchzuführne bloß kommt man da nie ran da sie keine Lizenzen oder downloads für den privaten Bereich rausgeben.mit nem guten Kopierschutz und das sind so oder so nur ein Jahreslizenzen könnte man die schon privatanwendern geben.Dann würden die lernen damit umzugehen und kaufen sich natürlich das programm da man sich da nicht lange einarbeiten muss.Aber wenn ich die ganze Zeit nur an Open Source Programme komme dann werde ich mir später eher ein produkt kaufen das ähnlich ist da man sich nicht einarbeiten muss.


----------



## Seppi_W (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*

Den Kommentaren zufolge scheinen die Meisten die News nicht wirklich verstanden zu haben. Da geht es nicht um Spiele, sondern um Software, dei von den größten Hersteller (Microsoft, Adobe, ...) erworben werden kann. 

Vor allem ist die Rechnung, die dort gemacht wird, äußerst bedenklich. 

Sie ermitteln alle verkauften PC's und rechnen dann hoch, was dieser an Software benötigt:

1x Windows
1x Office
1x Virenscanner
1x Firewall
0,x x Photoshop
...

Das vergleichen sie mit den Verkaufszahlen und berechnen somit den Verlust. 

Ergo ist jeder, der eine Windowslizens auf seinen neuen Rechner übernimmt (den alten rechner natürlich Formatieren) in diesen Zahlen ein Raubkopierer, jeder der eine Version von Open / Libre - Office nutzt ebenso ein Raubkopierer, da er kein MS - Office nutzt, jeder freie Virenscanner ist ebenso ein Raubkopierer und am schlimmsten sind die Linuxbenutzer. Die haben keine der Software bei sich drauf, ergo die größten Raubkopierer, da kein Win7, Office, AV-Scanner, Firewall und andere Software gekauft wurde. 

In der Rechnung wird einfach generell kriminalisiert. Entweder man kauft deren Software und für jeden Rechner ne neue Lizenz (ja nicht die alten verwenden) oder man wird beschuldigt, diese angeblich sich illegal erworben zu haben.

Um es in einem einfachen Beispiel dar zu stellen:

In Deutschland gibt es 40 Millionen PC's (reiner Schätzwert) Nun kommt ein neues Produkt raus, nennen wir es mal Windows x. Wenn es n Deutschland nur 20 Mio. mal verkauft wird, haben es sich also automatisch 20 Mio. Leute illegal herunter geladen.


----------



## m-o-m-o (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*

Dieser BSA muss ich dann doch mal hinterhergooglen. Die kommen mir etwas seltsam vor, als ob RWE einen Bericht zur Sicherheit von AKWs veröffentlicht hätte.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*



KILLTHIS schrieb:


> 59 Milliarden - das ist enorm. Und da soll man sich noch wundern, dass so viele Spieleschmieden kaputt gehen oder die Spiele nicht mehr die Qualität haben - erinnert mich an einen Arbeitskollegen: "Ich seh' nicht ein 40 Euro für ein Spiel hinzulegen, was ich nach einmal durchspielen in die Ecke stelle." - ich finde es schon dreist, genauso könnte ich auch sagen: "Ich habe keine lust 400 Euro für ein Laptop zu zahlen, dass ich sporadisch nutze." - das Gegenüber hat nun mal eine Leistung erbracht und muss dementsprechend auch entlohnt werden. Wenn das Spiel nicht gefällt, dann ist das ärgerlich, aber man muss dennoch zahlen, um es zu spielen. Ich kaufe meine Spiele auch, auch wenn ich manchmal das Gefühl habe, Geld verpulvert zu haben. Aber das gehört nun mal dazu - man kann sich auch vorher im Internet belesen, Möglichkeiten gibt es ja zu genüge. Diese Asozialität will ich nicht unterstützen.


 
Gegenfrage
GEMA & GEZ = Wozu?
Alle 3 Monate 54€ (nur Gez) für nichts. Für Null-komma-nichts.
Dafür könnte man sich schon fast zwei neue Spiele als VP (UK Import oder eins in D-Land) kaufen.

Ich unterstütze diese "Asozialität" da ich leider meine Gebühren zahle(n muß).


----------



## Medcha (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*

Die alte Nervdiskussion. Wir leben in einer Zeit, in der gut verdienende Menschen (studiert, selbstständig) gerade noch einmal in den Urlaub fahren können. Vor 30 Jahren haben solche Familien dicke Merser gefahren. Wir leben in Zeiten, in denen Diebstahl per Gesetz erlaubt ist, allerdings nur im Namen einer Firma oder eines Konzerns. In solchen Zeiten bin ich stolz, mein Geld nur gezielt einzusetzen und das bedeutet selbstverständlich, dass ich nicht für alles zahle und diesen WAHNSINN nicht oder nur minimal unterstütze. Am Ende sind wir so oder so die Verlierer. Und kleine Softwareschmieden gehen garantiert nicht an solchem Verhalten zugrunde. Es ist unser Wirtschaftssystem: Zinsen, Zinsen, Zinsen! Fragt ihr euch nie wo eure Steuergelder hingehen? Das wird nur zum Teil in unser Land investiert... ZINSEN! Wenn das Wirtschaftssystem endlich geändert wird und der fleißige endlich wieder menschenwürdig entlohnt wird, bezahle ich auch gerne für Software. Bis dahin...

*Warum* gibt es Zinsen?
*Warum *werden Zinsen von PRIVATEN Banken in Rechnung gestellt?
*Warum *erlauben wir das?
Wie blöd sind wir eigentlich?


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Meine Vermutung bleibt die selbe: Die Software ist maßlos überteuert!
> 
> Beispiel:
> Ein Studio entwickelt einen AAA Titel mit sagen wir 15 Millionen $ Entwicklungskosten. Der Titel wird dann für 50$ in den USA, 30 Pfund in UK und 50-60€ in DE verkauft. Im besten Fall braucht der Entwickler also nur etwas mehr als 300000 Kopien in den USA abzusetzen oder etwa 210000 Kopien in DE.
> ...


   Das Geld welches überbleibt wird in die Entwicklung gesteckt, modernere Arbeitsweise usw.


----------



## BaronSengir (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Es gibt ja noch viel krassere Beispiele, wo oft behauptet wird "ich zahle für ein Spiel nicht mehr als 20€". Oder am besten nur von der Pyramide. Fraglich nur, ob jedes mal wirklich gewartet wird, bis das Spiel auf der Pyramide landet.


 

Nein nicht immer. Aber meistens. Die letzten Vollpreistitel waren Starcraft 2, Shogun 2 und Civ 5. Aber meistens habe ich genug andere Dinge zu tun um 3-4 Monate zu warten bis es für 20 Euro zu haben ist 
Und bei Fällen wie Dragon Age sogar bis die Edition mit allen DLCs draussen ist. Auf sowas kann man sich einstellen. Das ist überhaupt kein Problem wenn spielen nicht der enizige Lebensinhalt ist


----------



## Madman1209 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*

Hi,

ich weiß, viele reagieren darauf mittlerweile allergisch (nicht zuletzt ich auch ein wenig), aber: Cloud Computing macht diesen Problemen weitgehend ein Ende. Seien es Spiele, Nutzsoftware wie Office / Photoshop oder das ganze OS. Davon träumen die Hersteller in den letzten Jahren immer lauter und deutlicher: Der Nutzer hat nur noch ein Gerät zur Verbindungsherstellung in die "Cloud" und eine sehr schnelle Leitung (woran es momentan noch hapert), der tatsächliche Content und die Daten liegen alle komplett in der Cloud. 

So wie ich die letzten Jahre in der IT-Landschaft erleben durfte wird das so kommen über kurz oder lang. Keine Kopierschutzmechanismen mehr, kein teurer Vertrieb, schneller und flexibler anpassbar. Neuer Mitarbeiter? Kästchen mit Monitor aufgebaut, Verbindung hergestellt, beim "Cloud Provider" einen neuen Nutzer beantragt mit Windows 9, Office 2015 und 10 Minuten später ist der Account eingerichtet und der Nutzer kann damit arbeiten - und zwar von jedem "Kästchen" in der Firma, zu Hause, am Laptop (Stichwort Google Chromebook) oder sogar per Smartphone wenn es sein muss. Die Leistung des eigentlichen Geräts beschränkt sich nur noch auf "darstellen und kommunizieren". 

Ich finde es im Prinzip auch schade, wenn ich nicht mehr für das "Spiel" zahle sondern nur noch für die Nutzung, aber ich denke tatsächlich, fairer und sicherer wäre es. Was der Nutzer nicht in die Hände kriegt kann er nicht kopieren. Punkt.

Die 59 Mrd. sind trotz allem überzogen... "Schätzung" eben.

VG,
Mad


----------



## Kusanar (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*

Im Prinzip ist Cloud Computing ja auch nichts anderes mehr, als eine moderne Version der Terminal-Architektur, wo das eigentliche Arbeitsgerät mit den Berechnungen im Hintergrund nichts mehr zu tun hat. Bloß umgesetzt auf die moderne Infratstruktur des Internet. So gesehen ist Cloud Computing sogar ein Rückschritt 

Und stellt dir mal vor, du hast bis Dato für Software oder Spiele auch *NUR EINE LIZENZ zur Nutzung erworben*. Das Besitzrecht war schon immer beim Softwarehersteller !!! Der Unterschied ist halt, dass du mittlerweile nicht einmal mehr einen Datenträger zur Installation bekommst, sondern alles aus dem Netz geladen wird (siehe Apple und Google App-Store, Steam, etc...)


----------



## Skylang (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*

Naja, die Kunden werden auch immer öfter verarscht. GTA IV lief auch nach dem x-ten Patch nur auf ausgewählten configs, bei BF:BC2 will man Abends noch ne Runde zocken, öffnet den Launcher und schon wird mir ein Patch eingespielt, der dann trotz 7MBit Leitung ca. 45min lang installiert. Nicht zu vergessen die DLCs die Funktionen nachliefern, die eigentlich schon in der Standardversion drinn sein sollten. Die Entwickler ziehen den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche und die Kunden tun eben das Gleiche. Entwickler wie Valve haben es eben verstanden, dass man die Kunden eher für ein Spiel begeistern kann, wenn man sich eine rege Community dafür baut. 1 Monat nach Release gibt es schon einen Leveleditor, die Modding Abteilung läuft sicher schon auf Hochtouren. Auch kann ich nicht verstehen, warum immer und immer wieder an der Grafikschraube gedreht wird. Ich würde mich mit der Portal2 Grafik zufrieden geben, bei jedem Spiel, WENN das Gameplay stimmt. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass man ein Spiel nach 6h durch hat. Erschwerend kommt hinzu, dass der Schwierigkeitsgrad immer drastischer sinkt, damit auch die größten Vollidioten mal das Ende sehen (und nein man kann nicht bei jedem Spiel den Schwierigkeitsgrad einstellen). Dann gibt es noch die ganzen geschmierten Spieletests. Dem Kunden werden Spiele mit 90+ Wertung angepriesen, die nicht mal den Rohling verdienen, auf den sie gepresst sind. Ich werf nur mal die neuesten NFS Teile in den Raum...


----------



## geo (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*

Die Statistik ist für den Popo 
Diese Jammerlappen 
Ich komme noch aus einer Zeit, in der die kopiererei von Software eine Art Volkssport war 
Ich höre immer nur wie schlecht es denen geht, alles nur wegen den bösen Raubkopierern 
Viele der Firmen stammen noch aus der Zeit wo man glücklich war wenn 10% der Software in den Haushalten legal gekauft wurde und sie sind mittlerweile zu Giganten geworden im Vergleich zu vorher. 
Ich behaupte sogar das es viele Software Hersteller nicht so weit gebracht hätten wenn ihre Software nicht fleißig kopiert worden wäre. Microsoft ist ein gutes Beispiel, die wissen sehr genau wer eine nicht legale Version benutzt aber auch diese Rechner bekommen alle Updates damit sie kein Sicherheitsrisiko im Netz darstellen. Diese werden behaupte ich mal von Microsoft selbst verbreitet, so kann Microsoft genau erfassen wie hoch ihr realer Marktanteil ist. Ein illegales XP sendet z.B. andere Daten an den Microsoft Server wie eine legale Version  
Ich bin nun auch in einem Alter wo es mir einfach zu blöd ist mir was runter zu laden zu kopieren oder was auch immer, ich gehe in den Laden und kaufe was ich will. Was mich dann immer wieder ärgert sind gerade bei Spielen diese ganzen Zwangserscheinungen der Kopierschutzarten


----------



## Skysnake (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*

Ja, zu MS sag ich nur "1234 1234 5678" Toller Master-CD-Key  Ich glaub mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen


----------



## Madman1209 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*



Kusanar schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist Cloud Computing ja auch nichts anderes mehr, als eine moderne Version der Terminal-Architektur, wo das eigentliche Arbeitsgerät mit den Berechnungen im Hintergrund nichts mehr zu tun hat. Bloß umgesetzt auf die moderne Infratstruktur des Internet. So gesehen ist Cloud Computing sogar ein Rückschritt
> 
> Und stellt dir mal vor, du hast bis Dato für Software oder Spiele auch *NUR EINE LIZENZ zur Nutzung erworben*. Das Besitzrecht war schon immer beim Softwarehersteller !!! Der Unterschied ist halt, dass du mittlerweile nicht einmal mehr einen Datenträger zur Installation bekommst, sondern alles aus dem Netz geladen wird (siehe Apple und Google App-Store, Steam, etc...)


 
Hi,

Sehe ich nicht als Rückschritt. Ich finde es schon angenehm, wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass ich zum Rendern oder für komplexe Berechnungen für eine halbe Stunde mal kurz Zusatzleistung "buchen" kann oder einfach eine neue Software / Spiel ohne langen Download oder Installation testen kann. Mir gefällt der Gedanke jedenfalls nicht schlecht.

Und mir ist durchaus bewusst dass ich NUR eine Lizenz zur Nutzung erwerbe... als Softwareentwickler weiß ich das. Nur habe ich am Ende einfach - auch im Gegensatz zu heute mit den von dir genannten Beispielen - nicht mal mehr ein Byte, dass ich "in die Hand nehmen" kann. 

Aber der Gedanke hat für beide Seiten was: Wenn der Vertrieb und die Produktion der Datenträger oder ähnliche Sachen wegfällt bleibt keine Argumentation von wegen "Das kostet alles, wir müssen da 60 Euro und mehr verlangen" und vielleicht wird das dann auch an die Endnutzer weitergereicht. Auf der anderen Seite gehören dann solche maßlos übertriebenen Statistiken der Industrie der Vergangenheit an.

VG,
Mad


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*

Blödsinnsrechnung. Ich hab 3 oder 4 PCs mit dem gleichen XP benutzt,mit 7 wird es nicht anders sein.
Zu den Raubkopien der Spiele. 
Wenn es einen Schutz gäbe der es zu 100% Kopiersicher macht würden es die sauger eh nicht kaufen. 
Statt ewig viel Geld in Kopierschutz auszugeben sollten sie die spiele Atraktiver machen und günstiger.
Schaut COD4 an das wurde 2 Jahre nach Releas noch teuer verkauft da gab es zeitweiße MW2 schon billiger zu kaufen.
Ergo wenn was gutes geboten wirde kaufen es die Leute auch.
Es würde schon vielen reichen wenn die Spiele am anfang schon richtig laufen und nicht bei 50% der Leute schlecht oder garnicht läuft weil sie ne gewisse Hardware haben und dann auf die ersten Patches warten müssen.
ATI nutzer wissen was ich meine.


----------



## Kuschluk (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*

Jup denke ich auch -.- 

Bin jetzt 20 und erinnere mich zurück an NFS usw das waren immer top titel auch in sachen grafik -.- ich finde most wanted stimmiger als das letzte NFS HP 2  (zum GLÜCK habe ich es nicht gekauft) bei nem kumpel ca 500 meter gefahren und kam zu dem schluss dass es so kacke aussieht (1920x1200 alles so hoch es geht (kann man ja nit viel stellen) die karre war so körnig am rand und das auto an sich dann viel viel huebscher als die hässliche umgebung)

klo griffe in dem sinne waren bei mir :

ET:QW , 

World in conflict

Arme 2 (fand ich cool aber läuft einfach zu beschissen (habe 16 gb ram , 2600k , 480gtx 32% oc )) mittlerweile zu viele addons und community zerstreut wie ich finde.

call of duty m w 2 : War ca 2monate gesperrt VAC BANNED => 1000 Emails an steam völlig hilflos sitzen gelassen am ende sogar mit dem anwalt gedroht weil die AGB so wie sie bei steam stehn völliger non sens zumindest in deutschland sind und hier wurde es verkauft... was auch immer nach 2 monaten kam dann eine entschuldigung (ohne Left 4 dead wie bei dem großen BUG zu dem ich nicht gehörte).

Kaufen tue ich auch singleplayer:

Stalker SoC hab ich zB als special edition , crysis auch ... ich finde spiele die so begeistern die kaufe ich auch für 70 euro sollange sie mir auch für 50 angeboten werden(als normale version) das is ne faire lösung und wenns gut ist muss das gefördert werden. 

Call of duty hat mittlerweile auch aufgewärmten status ... (da kommt nix ... black ops ist schwach (hab ersten 2 level gespielt und dachte lol was ein kack ) die story ist endgeil aber die effekte und texturen nicht mehr zeitgemäß auch der Ton war irgendwie faaaad so erscheint mir ein schritt im sprint lebendiger als ein SCHUSS aus der waffe.


Finde die sollen sich nicht anstellen ^^ was gutes verkauft sich immer.

zur musik : 

WENN ICH KAUFE WILL ICH QUALITÄT ! wo kann man denn vor dem kauf sicher sein dass die CD noch die gute qualli hat die sie haben soll und nicht nur 320kbit mp3 mischmatsch ist ? OFT GENUG ERLEBT

zu filmen:

was ich absolut schlecht finde ist es die alten filme als bluray 1080p an den "unwissenden " user zu verkaufen die sind kacke ... es sollten Proben  zum dload angeboten  werden -.-


----------



## tt7crocodiles (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*

Oh, die Armen, die haben wie immer mich bei ihrer Statistik-Rechnug vergessen. Sons wären das 59 Milliarden + ein Paar Hundert mehr US $.
Denn Kohle, das ich für freie Software gespendet habe übersteigt um einiges das, was ich beim der kaufpflichtigen SW bezahlt habe. OK, die Speiele nicht mitgezählt. Als ich endlich Geld hatte, habe ich manchmal auch für SW gezahlt, die ich nur früher als Studentin benutzt habe. Es war mein freier Wille und es war mir auch danach das Wert. 
Heisst das, ich bin auch eine Piratin?


----------



## Verminaard (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*



tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Es war mein freier Wille und es war mir auch danach das Wert.
> Heisst das, ich bin auch eine Piratin?


 
Harr, bist du!

Aber von wegen freier Wille....
Es ist freier Wille etwas zu kaufen oder sich illegal zu besorgen.
Es ist aber nicht lebensnotwendig.
Viele tun so in solchen Diskussionen, als ob sie nicht ohne die neueste Software, Spiele, OS oder aehnliches leben koennten, und muessten es unbedingt haben.
Die ganze Spieleindustrie hat sich sehr veraendert, aber ich muss mich nicht deren Vorstellungen unterwerfen.
Ich brauche ein Spiel nicht gleich bei Release.
Ich brauche das neue Windows 8 nicht als erster.
Ich brauche als Privatperson Photoshop nicht unbedingt.

Aber es werden oft unzaehlige Argumente gebracht, die das illegale Besorgen rechtfertigen sollen, was in meinen Augen ein absoluter Unsinn ist.

Aber solange Software, egal um welche es sich handelt, sofort bei Release in Massen gekauft wird, solange es selbst monatelange Vorbestellungen gibt und solange etwas illegal besorgt wird, wird sich an dieser Kultur nichts aendern.

Ist wie in anderen Bereichen im Leben, wo Massen was veraendern koennen, es aber aus vielen verschiedenen Gruenden nicht gemacht wird, obwohl Veraenderungen gefordert werden.

mfG
V.


----------



## Pravasi (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*

Jemand der auf Software verzichtet ist im Gegensatzt zum Raubkopierer zwar ehrlich,nützt dem Entwickler aber auch nichts...
Und jemand der eine Software erst als Freeware sich besorgt ist zwar auch ehrlich,nützt dem Entwickler aber auch nichts...
Jemand der sich eine Software erst als Supersonderangebot kauft,unterstützt den Entwickler zumindest geringfügig,aber ist rein rechnerisch oft auch nur 10€ vom Raubkopierer entfernt...
Jemand der sich einen Vollpreistitel zum Release kauft,muss heutzutage bei dem technischen Zustand vieler Programme,einen an der Waffel haben...


----------



## Veriquitas (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*

Das Problem ist das sich zuviele Leute Software illegal besorgen ich kenne niemanden der sich nicht alles lädt, es gibt fast niemanden aus meinen Freundeskreis der sich was legal kauft der einzige bin ich selber. Das Ist nen Problem und es geht ums Prinzip, würde ich inder Branche arbeiten würde ich jedem was aufs Maul hauen der zieht. Sowas ist einfach behindert alleine dadurch das es sich nicht beheben lässt, das komische daran ist auch noch das die selben Leute sich über Hartz 4 Empfänger aufregen und nichtmahls ein Recht darauf haben. Hier geht es einzig alleine darum um das soziale Gewissen sowas nicht zu tun und damit sieht man ja wieviele Assis es gibt, das sind einfach nur Assis nichts anderes....


----------



## Pravasi (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*

Biste wieder weit weg vom Punkt.
Es geht hier nicht um Prinzipien,Moralvorstellungen,Sozialverhalten,Gewissen,ect.,...
Da könnte man nämlich ganz einfach der Industrie das Selbige vorwerfen mit ihren Geschäftsmethoden.
Das Geld zählt,sonst mal nix.
Und allem Gejammer zum Trotz:
Wächst der Markt nun oder nicht?
Die Gewinne steigen und der Vorteil am höherem Konsum wiegt den Nachteil an mehr Raubkopien auf,auch wenn es hier und da tatsächlich mal jemanden in die Pleite treibt.
Falls es dir wirklich so ans Herz und die Leber geht:
CoD,Sims,Windows,...alles Programme die Millionenfach kopiert wurden und die Entwickler,ähm-fast in den Bankrott getrieben haben!
Mach doch mal nen Solidaritäts-Thread für diese Herschaften auf und bitte um ein bischen Spendengeld.
Kommt bestimmt gut an und ist besser als nur zu meckern.


----------



## Kusanar (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Aber von wegen freier Wille....
> Es ist freier Wille etwas zu kaufen oder sich illegal zu besorgen.
> Es ist aber nicht lebensnotwendig.
> Viele tun so in solchen Diskussionen, als ob sie nicht ohne die neueste Software, Spiele, OS oder aehnliches leben koennten, und muessten es unbedingt haben.
> ...


 
Ein wenig mit der Zeit gehen muss man trotzdem, denn auf einem Windows 98 läuft (fast) keine heutzutage in Umlauf gebrachte Software mehr, egal ob Kaufsoftware, Freeware oder sonstwas. Und von den Sicherheitslöchern, die in Windows 98 seit dem letzten offiziellen Update stecken, will ich jetzt mal nicht reden 

Das selbe trifft natürlich auch auf Software zu, alte ungepatchte Software auf dem Rechner und du hast schon wieder zig Schlupflöcher für Schädlinge mehr. Umsomehr trifft es da illegal besorgte Software, weil man damit in den meisten Fällen keine Patches mehr aufspielen kann oder aus Angst vor Überwachung vielleicht auch gar nicht will.

Aber selbst mit einem Windows XP läuft heute noch so ziemlich jede Software und mit dem letzten Patchstand ist man auch halbwegs sicher vor Viren, Trojanern und Konsorten.

Ideal ist wie immer der goldene Mittelweg. Meinereiner hat auch grad erst vor einem halben Jahr von XP direkt auf 7 upgegradet.


----------



## ProNoob (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: BSA beschwert sich über "zunehmende" Softwarepiraterie*



Supeq schrieb:


> Eben^^ Obwohl ich den Begriff "Cloud Computing" nicht mehr hören kann, ein viel zu schwammiger Begriff
> 
> Dabei fällt mir ein, gibt es eigentlich auch Hardwarepiraterie? Ich mein, wenn ich meinen i7-920 auf i7-950 Niveau übertakte, dann füge ich doch Intel eigentlich auch einen Schaden zu (da ich ja eigentlich 950er Perfomance haben will aber nur für 920 bezahle). Nur so ne Idee ...


 
jetz erst aufgefallen ??? 
oder was meinst du warum Intel ihre multis speert seit einiger zeit

gut ich kann meinen 2400 bis 38x takten da hab ich dann aba nur 3.8 ghz und nich die volle power wie mit einem 2500 k oda 2600 k


----------

